# camera force closes



## boj1213 (Nov 23, 2011)

My camera force closes everytime. Any alternative?


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

I need to know this too.

Can we take picture and record videos currently on Alpha 3?

Mine does a force close and doesn't work again until I do a restart.

I've tried 3 different picture taking apps.. all fail.


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

Negative...Alpha 3 release notes state ...
"Camera FPS improved but still nearly nonfunctional"
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/

I'm pretty sure, once this issue is fully resolved, it will become a Beta. Until then, your still operating on an Alpha release. Bugs/issues expected.


----------



## v_m (Dec 1, 2011)

I too have the same problem.

Installed CM7 Alpha3.
When you press the capture picture button for the first time it says
"activity camera (in application camera) is not responding" and you are asked to force close.

After that it says Camera Error "Cannot connect to camera".

Camera seems to be working for others although the release notes says there is Camera FPS issue which I think is camera frames per second.

I hope some CM7 developer responds to this issue.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much the only thing that is 100% not working.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Poker3 said:


> Negative...Alpha 3 release notes state ...
> "Camera FPS improved but still nearly nonfunctional"
> http://rootzwiki.com...enmod-touchpad/
> 
> I'm pretty sure, once this issue is fully resolved, it will become a Beta. Until then, your still operating on an Alpha release. Bugs/issues expected.


With the release of ICS, the dev. team said that Alpha 3 was going to be the last release for CM7. They are now working on CM9(ICS). If you must have the
camera working, go back to Alpha 2.1. Also, be forwarned, do not run the Gallery, it more than likely will trash your SD card partition. Replace
it with Quick Pics. It works great.


----------

